# Search for the best new iPad (iPad 3, Retina Display) case!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Some cases that aren't form fitting, might work, but many cases will need to be updated to work with the new iPad (iPad 3, Retina Display)

The *new iPad* has a thickness of 9.4MM










*Whereas the iPad 2 was 8.8MM*










I realize the "best case" is a subjective subject, but what's your opinion? What do you think is the best case for the new iPad?


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I am very strongly considering the very recently released new Canvas case from switcheasy. I had the previous version for the iPad 2 and absolutely loved it!


----------



## Stevanb (Mar 17, 2012)

I got a pleather red soft ihome smart case from tjmax for $10 and a Targus zcase for travel. Total investment of $20 for both. Bonus - iPad with soft case on fits inside Targus zcase. 

I have used tjmax and winners for cases after the ripoff original iPad2 smart cover. I Have not been let down, and they have always been $15 or less. At that price I get a couple a year and toss them when my kids spill stuff on them ect.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Originally I was thinking that my next case (which is now for this new iPad) would be one of those folio-style with the built-in Bluetooth keyboard (I could be a cheapskate and just re-pair my Apple BT keyboard with the iPad, but I am too lazy to re-pair every time I want to switch). Now that I've played with the iPad for a while, I'm starting to realise that my primary use of a BT keyboard on it -- responding to email, messages and forum posts like this one -- can be handled by Siri Dictation. This is making me re-think my priorities.

I will say that MacNN has had two or three nice roundups of new iPad accessories, let me see if I can find a link to them all:

First: New iPad accessories: XtremeMac, iLuv, M-Edge, Dr. Bott | Electronista
Second: Accessories for iPad: Scosche, Belkin, Waterfield | Electronista
Third: Accessories for iPad: Sena Cases, Dodocase, Griffin | Electronista


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Targus Vuscape*

For me, it's the Targus Vuscape.

Wifey has one for her iPad 2 which she uses for work so it's been traveling to meetings, back and forth from home/work for a year (ie. power used) without any issues so I bought the updated version for the new iPad. Only differences are a back hole to show the apple logo (which I could care less about) and the front cover which activates the on/off of the iPad.

Their list price is more than I paid at Best Buy opening day. I think I paid $39.99 US.

Targus Canada | THZ157CA – Targus Vuscape™ for The new iPad®

It's also feels light.


----------



## imonica (Nov 9, 2011)

I just ordered three accessories from my favourite website which I got my accessories for my iphone 4. I get 10% discount with coupon code from their facebook. 

1. New iPad Screen Protector-Clear
2. Mini Touch Pen
3. Cute Pretty Case for iPad2/NewiPad-Rose



I love pink.....Cost $55 for all these three things. Can not Wait to see it.


----------



## Mythtaken (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm looking at the Logitech Keyboard Case by Zagg (currently out of stock everywheretptptptp) For me it provides the best of both. I can use it as is around the house or for light duty, and with the keyboard when I want to do some serious typing.


----------



## Mac-Man (Feb 6, 2006)

I just ordered a case from a company called Zoogue. Google it and you will see that it got really good reviews.

The New iPad ZooGue Case Genius


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

the cases that have caught my eye are the folio ones with wood frames inside like

Treegloo Products - Customizable, Durable, Eco-friendly Cases | Made by Hand in the USA

iPad Cases by DODOcase

PQ | Handmade Leather Cases for iPhone, iPad, Kindle, MacBook Air

Portenzo - Handmade iPad cases


I am leaning Towards the Portenzo after watching a few tube clips on it.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm leaning towards this case from Incipio..


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

I just got a smart cover and a Herschel bag to carry it around with. Simply computing has a good selection of that stuff...


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

I just installed an SGP black leather "skin" for my new iPad. It doesn't protect the edges mind you, but certainly keeps the back from being scuffed every time I put it down. And I love how thin it is, adding no bulk to it at all.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I've got a Switcheasy Canvas (2012 version) that's sitting at FedEx it now (I missed them on Friday). 

I started by looking at the Otterbox Defender, but it's review at ilounge.com wasn't good. So I started looking at what they did recommend and that's when I saw the Canvas. I like the use of the magnets, similar to the Apple case but I has protection for the back. 

Ordered it on Wednesday and if I had been home, would have had it on Friday. 

Once I get it on Monday, I'll post my first impressions. 




---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?igh4bj


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> I've got a Switcheasy Canvas (2012 version) that's sitting at FedEx it now (I missed them on Friday).
> 
> I started by looking at the Otterbox Defender, but it's review at ilounge.com wasn't good. So I started looking at what they did recommend and that's when I saw the Canvas. I like the use of the magnets, similar to the Apple case but I has protection for the back.
> 
> ...


I look forward to reading your impressions!


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

ras.lucas said:


> I just got a smart cover and a Herschel bag to carry it around with. Simply computing has a good selection of that stuff...




I thought smart covers didnt work on the new ipad?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> I've got a Switcheasy Canvas (2012 version) that's sitting at FedEx it now (I missed them on Friday).
> 
> I started by looking at the Otterbox Defender, but it's review at ilounge.com wasn't good. So I started looking at what they did recommend and that's when I saw the Canvas. I like the use of the magnets, similar to the Apple case but I has protection for the back.
> 
> ...





greensuperman32 said:


> I look forward to reading your impressions!


Case arrived this morning. First impressions are very good. The case has a certain professional look to it. Easy to snap the iPad into the back. Magnets work very well (felt like a little kid looking at the fridge light going off and on). Instead of 'slots' in the cover that some cases use for displaying it at an angle (i.e. typing, reading, FaceTime, etc.) this has little rubber strips on each corner of the back which hold the iPad in place when you set it at an angle. This allows you to set it to any angle you want. 

Comes with a clear film that you can use to cover the front. I don't like those, I find it affects the touch display. Also comes with a cleaning cloth, and two sets of plastic pieces designed to cover the headphone jack and the connector. The one for the headphone jack went in smooth, the one for the connector doesn't want to fit in properly. The only problem I've seen so far but I'm not a big fan of these style of covers. Too much of a pain taking them off when you need to use what they are covering. 

I'm happy with the purchase.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

STM Skinny 3 shipped today....should have it by the end of the week!


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

STM Skinny 3 arrived today from RadTech. Very nice case....snaps in securely and is very slim/light. Unfortunately the magnet doesn't activate the sleep/wake function. Cover closes with a flap (would be nice if the magnet was strong enough to keep the cover in place, with the flap for extra security).

I've contacted RadTech and STM about the sleep/wake....


----------



## greenyoga (Nov 29, 2012)

chas_m said:


> Originally I was thinking that my next case (which is now for this new iPad) would be one of those folio-style with the built-in Bluetooth keyboard (I could be a cheapskate and just re-pair my Apple BT keyboard with the iPad, but I am too lazy to re-pair every time I want to switch). Now that I've played with the iPad for a while, I'm starting to realise that my primary use of a BT keyboard on it -- responding to email, messages and forum posts like this one -- can be handled by Siri Dictation. This is making me re-think my priorities.
> 
> I will say that MacNN has had two or three nice roundups of new iPad accessories, let me see if I can find a link to them all:
> 
> ...


lol, i like bluetooth keyboard case too, awesome.


----------



## ethansamuel17 (Aug 22, 2012)

I suggest you to choose C.E.O. Hybrid : Multi-functional case that combines the thin profile of a shell with the stylish exterior of a folio.


----------

